# Kitchen cabinets crown molding



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

about 3 weeks ago, my aunt and uncle asked me to install crown molding on their kitchen cabinets which had been without molding; reason being, is they had bought the cabinets from another house and just had bits and pieces of the crown..
After giving it some thought, I decided to make the crown.. SO I was excited about the job, it was something different and I think a good thing to know how to do! 
I ripped 1-1/2 inch strips of 3/4 pine which I then rabbeted the strips with my dado blade.
As you can see in the picture there is a slight dado in the top strip to accompany the bottom molding, to ensure the two moldings are glued up the exact same... (not sure if that made any sense!) haha
I then air nailed the strips together after running a bead of glue along the dado.
Sorry for blabbing on so long! 
Here's a few before and after pics of the cabinets! sorry about the photos.. lighting really wasn't the best! :/


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice job Levi


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

The crown molding looks much better. Nice job.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## mavrick1100 (Feb 16, 2010)

*question about crown construction*

Hi Levi,
Beautiful job on the kitchen crown!! I am in the process of converting all trim in my house to "Craftsman" style, 3.5 inch flat stock casing w/ eased edges, 5.5 inch header with "Filet" between casing and header and Crown on top of header. 

I have been milling my crown in two pieces, but assembling and gluing them flat. The problem with this is that no matter how careful I am in assembling, you always see the seam. I really like the rabbet you cut to join the two pieces.

My questions are this: Do you cut the rabbet in both pieces before or after the routing? I am concerned about stability on either the table saw or router.

And, how did you fasten the crown on cabinets? Fastened from above? (looks like that would have been difficult at best). If you fastened from below, what hardware and process did you use?

Thank you, and Have a Great Holiday, Paul


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

mavrick1100 said:


> Hi Levi,
> Beautiful job on the kitchen crown!! I am in the process of converting all trim in my house to "Craftsman" style, 3.5 inch flat stock casing w/ eased edges, 5.5 inch header with "Filet" between casing and header and Crown on top of header.
> 
> I have been milling my crown in two pieces, but assembling and gluing them flat. The problem with this is that no matter how careful I am in assembling, you always see the seam. I really like the rabbet you cut to join the two pieces.
> ...


Hey there Paul,

I thank you for your kind words! 
To answer your questions.. I believe I cut the groove before I routered the mouldings.. but that being said it could easily be done before or after... It would only depend on how large of a surface you have to work with.. So really, just use common sense and you'll be doing good  I did fasten from above, hence the 'lip' I had made to act as my nailing strip. In some cases I was not able to do this due to the low ceiling. so I just fastened it I believe from below actually.. pretty well anywhere that would give it the strength to hold up. I would also really suggest to nail the corner miters together. I adds a lot of strength and keeps that seam tight for glue to dry.

I hope this was some help! I wish you the best with your project 

Take care and Merry Christmas! 
Levi


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

Well done,young man!
Jim


----------

